# PHOTOS - PLEASE READ



## Jim (Apr 21, 2020)

If you are having any issues uploading or linking photos to your posts, send them to me and I will upload them and send you back the links to add to your post. They will be hosted on my dedicated TinBoats server.....forever.  

PRO'S
1, The pictures will be on the TinBoats dedicated server.
2, No more resizing pictures. 
3, No more sideways or flipped pictures.
4, You can use the link on multiple websites if needed.

*CON'S*
1, Depending on volume, it might take up to one day to get the links back to you. I will do my best to get them back to you ASAP! :beer:

*Two ways to send Pictures:*
1, Email your photos to [email protected] 
2, Private Message me for my phone number to text them to me.


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2020)

I changed the photo location. I will upload them to the TinBoats dedicated server. They will not be sitting on just any 3rd party hosting solution. :beer:


----------

